# The Dory Diaries!



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

Hi, people of HHC!I got Dory about 3 weeks ago, and she is an absolute doll! I couldn't ask for a better hedgie friend! So I decided I would create a post to tell all of you about her toils and triumphs at her new home with me! She's a bit of an attention hog, so she might have a few things to say throughout her posts. LOL. Anyways, Dory is a 10 week old Algerian chocolate pinto (kind of) hedgehog. She is perfect. And she knows it, she never fails to show off her new tricks!

I took some pictures today to put on here, but I'm having memory card troubles so I'll try to work it out tomorrow. And now, a word from the great hedgehog herself, DORY!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm Dory! I really enjoy my new home here with siberia! She sometimes scares me when she wakes me up, but usually, I get over it pretty fast and enjoy her company. I take really nice pictures, I guess you could say that I'm quite photogenic. I get mani-pedis every day ( couldn't live without them ) and I could never run on a dirty wheel (uhm, ew.) I guess you could say I'm a hedgie-man magnet. Anyways, some of my favorite things to do are to run around outside, eat my mommy's necklaces (not really eat, but they make great chew toys when she's holding me) , and I really love to play hide and seek ( siberia can never find me.) Things I don't like are dogs, baths, and other people. I hate siberia's friends. They always try to touch my visor quills. It's ridiculous. Everyone knows you cant get filthy human germs on my beautiful quills. Anyways, I took some pictures today, and siberia put me in the flower garden and they smelled really funny. So I chewed them up and spit them all over my back. It made mommy laugh, but I regret it, because she put me in the water. Then, we went out into the grass and her weird cat showed up trying to get in the picture with me ( Um, no. Me only.) So then when that cat saw me she ran away. I must have scared her. Good. When I was done, mom put me in the pocket of her hoodie and we watched TV for a while. Then she gave me my mani-pedi, which was scary because there was people at the house. Oh well, I made sure to make them regret coming over. Not really. I'm actually pretty nice. Just don't touch my visor quills. I think I'm pretty much done quilling. I'm in a way better mood today. Only one of my quills fell out. I'm tired now. And hungry from my long day of pictures (Hard life.) May the quills be with you.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG!! That was super cute. I enjoyed reading it and getting to know Dory. I can't wait to see some pics and hear some more stories!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww I love when hedgies share their life events!!!!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

Oooh, strange flower!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

This flower smells good...









Oh, hi Diego!









Hmm.... I think I'm going to chew this.


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

Anoint! Anoint! Muahahaha!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

Bathe me! >









Get my good side!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

Mayday! Mayday! Abort mission! Unknown specimen at 12 o'clock! Back to base!









Mom, you focused on the wrong thing!

















This smell.... Strange, it is! (Yoda Voice)









Is that a cricket? Excuse me...









Okay, mom, back inside!









I'm just going to hang out in your sweater pocket. May the force be with you!

I hope you guys enjoyed!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

I have another story today as well. :roll: 

I had Dory out today and we were sitting at the computer desk, browsing the web, and she climbed up on my shoulder and took a brief nap on my shoulder. She snored. I laughed. It was nice. THEN... She got off of my shoulder and had a nice chew on my pearl necklace. ( It's not all pearls, it's a pearl on the end of a chain in one of those metal things to keep it in there) So, I was browsing HHC, and I turned on a video of a hedgehog ( Draenog's Loki, I believe) and, I suppose the noise surprised her and she took a big chomp of my hand, needless to say, it was painful, but I forgave her as soon as she fell asleep in my hand.

Afterwards, we tried to take a nap, but that didn't work. She could not find somewhere to sleep. Soon after we lay on the couch, I feel a tugging on the blanket. Thinking it's her paws digging at the blanket, a normal habit of hers, I lift up the blanket, and she lifts up with it! She was playing blanket tug-of-war. It made me LOL. Twas the cutest thing she has done. Then we went outside, and took some pictures! But I forgot to put the SD card in... Awkward.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the pics!! super cute. and the story made me laugh as well!!  you should join the Facebook group. It's called Hedgehog happenings https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#! ... appenings/


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

"Afterwards, we tried to take a nap, but that didn't work. She could not find somewhere to sleep."

Sophie and I will take a power nap in the afternoon. (She only sleeps when she's out in the afternoon anyway - just a question of where; on top of my shoulder at my desk is a popular spot.)

Anyway, she got to where she would have trouble settling on a place next to me during naps. I started laying down and putting her inside the bottom of my shirt. She loves it. A t-shirt gives her more space, especially if I change positions. She usually likes to settle in around my armpit. I was really concerned that the skin there would be too tempting not to bite, but she hasn't. I should probably stockpile deodorant, because I'd be terrified to make a change.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Shes beautiful!  I love these pictures, and she sounds like such a character :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am loving Dory & her antics! She's adorable!


----------



## siberia (May 17, 2012)

@nualasmom I may! I'm thinking about making Dory her own facebook.  All my friends love her and think she's just too cute!

@GoodAndPlenty She likes up on my shoulder. It's always where she aims to go. I'm just always so scared of her falling at the slightest movement. I'll have to try to let her under my shirt.... when I get around to clipping those toenails! :lol: 

@SquiggyTheHedgie She is! We took her for her first car ride today! It was exciting, but when i turned the radio on, she pooped. She did it twice. I found it kind of gross, but funny nonetheless!

@PJM Thanks! I agree!


----------

